# Help please re empa



## ejc (Jun 29, 2017)

Ok I was diagnosed t2 last summer and was put on various meds which kept being changed. Eventually settled on 1000mg of metformin and a tablet of empagliflozin a day..... Great. Had hpa1c done in March and my results were fabulous. I was in low normal range. They took me off empa but kept the metformin til next hpa1c test. Thing is I want the empa back as I lost three stone and since I don't take it any more I've put on a stone again. I was doing great on it. Bear in mind I need to loose another 7 or 8 stones. I'm on the weight management nhs scheme too. I've spoken to diabetic nurse and she said its unlikely they will give me the empa back. I understand I shouldn't have a tablet I don't need but I'm so fed up.... It helped so much with weight loss and when I'm morbidly obese surely anything that helps the weight come off is good thing. Please someone tell me I'm being stupid or not. Many thanks and sorry for being so petty. I just feel crap


----------



## grovesy (Jun 29, 2017)

Welcome.
Sorry I am not familiar with empagliflozin.


----------



## ejc (Jun 29, 2017)

It's also known as jardiance


----------



## grovesy (Jun 29, 2017)

I am still not familiar with it , am sure some that are will be calling in due course.


----------



## trophywench (Jun 29, 2017)

I have a feeling that some more side effects have recently been flagged up - I know Canagliflozin was mentioned and it must be a similar type of drug in view of the name.  Heart trouble, or something else pretty unwanted unless it can't be helped, anyway.

When they took you off it - what reasons did they give you? - cos they have to do that!


----------

